# Shadows Home Thread If no one minds ;P



## shadow10978 (Aug 29, 2005)

I would like to introduce everyone to Celest,Wizard and my mother in laws rabbit Oreo, We are one big happy housebunny rabbit family with 4 cats and a dog plus 3 kids lol... We haveour hands full.... I will post pics of Wiz and Oreo as soon as I canget batteries for my camara but I do have a pic of Celest thanks togypsy


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

What a beautiful baby!!! :inlove:

I love that little bit of white on the top of Celest's head. Give that spot lots of kisses.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute! I know how you feel i'm alwaysrunning out of batterys, and it's always when i need them, lol. Lookingforward to some more pics of the cuties!


----------



## Dwarf lover (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooo i love black rabbits Celest is beautiful :inlove:


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2005)

Shadow wanted somethingunusual in a ND and you knowhow hard it is to NOTfind run of the mill ND , When I spotted thisone From a friends line I FELL IN LOVE! She is anabsolute Doll as far as Iwas concerned , I was sohoping she was a She , When I looked andsaw in fact she was , My Firendsaid Well had I known that she wouldnt have beenfor sale hehehehe oh well toobad so sad he had my money lol.

If you look at the very bottom of her eyethere is a 1/4 moon of blue , her other eyeis completely blue . 

leftside eye :






Please excuse the Rat bunny in the back it was a gift to Cassi ! grrrrrrr


----------



## shadow10978 (Aug 29, 2005)

Im still hoping to get my hands on a "rat bunny"{as gypsy calls them} buck. I have fallen hard for lionheads and I sowant a pair of my own.


----------



## shadow10978 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is not a bunny, but Mr. Woo died thismorning, he was my moms cat that Cassi raised up from a kitten and madetame... He was a little snotty with the younger kids, but he was stilla big smush ball... I dont know if my mom will have the heart to posthis passing here becasue his death has hit her very hard. Buton this day I would like to say this prayer for the Woo.


[align=center] "In the shadows of the night you did walk,
Upon soundless paws you would stalk,
With eyes as sharp as that of any hawk.

With your passing our hearts do weep,
For now you will enter into the eternal sleep,
But into our hearts and dreams I am sure you will creep.

With Love and Light,
We whisper sweet prince goodnight,
Allowing you to pass without a fight."

by: Shadow {Rita, In Loving Memory of Mr. Woo}
[/align] 








I know this is posted on the Rainbow Bridge one, but I also wanted it here... I hope no one minds.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 27, 2005)

So cute!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 27, 2005)

My deepest Sympathy, Shadow. Gypsytold me a story or two about Mr. Woo and he was such a coolcat! What personality. Please give your mom a bighug for me when you see her. It breaks my heart that she's insuch pain.

If only we could get ahold of the idiot that hit him. 





I'm so sorry. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Mydeepest Sympathy, Shadow. Gypsy told me a story or two aboutMr. Woo and he was such a cool cat! Whatpersonality. Please give your mom a big hug for me when yousee her. It breaks my heart that she's in such pain.
> 
> * If only we could get ahold of the idiot that hit him.*That person would be unrecongnizable if we did.... As for the hug Ican do that, both her and Cass need them big big right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 27, 2005)

OH no. I'm so sorry about Mr. Woo. 

ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *If only wecould get ahold of the idiot that hit him. *That personwould be unrecongnizable if we did.... As for the hug I can do that,both her and Cass need them big big right now.
> ...




I don't doubt it, Shadow. Ibelieve theyeven named a ferocious hurricane after you, no?? onder:

How are things going with you and yours?

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes I was a mean hurricane!! Everything is goinggood up here, Lex is miffed that she cant go to storres with me but shewill get over it.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 6, 2005)

Here are the newest bunny additions, and my Funny Bunny




This is Mr.{we hope} Coco the mini rex




Funny Bunny {The ol man of the group}the dutch




This is Spotty the broken satin




And finally Shadow Moon the beautiful LionsHead


----------



##  (Oct 6, 2005)

yeck I hadnt realized that picture came out sobadley , I will try and get a better one than that .


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome bunnies, Shadow. love funny bunny especially! Do any of them hang out with each other?


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 6, 2005)

unfortunatly no not at this time.....All butlittle celest lives at gypsy's house where as I have a smallapartment....Someday soon though I am hoping to have them all in thesame place!

And yeah i didnt realize it either gypsy, till after I had postedit....Im not sure if the original was that bad or it was from cropingit.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 6, 2005)

Beautiful rabbits!

**Adding all of Shadow's rabbits to bunnynap list

:hearts:


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 6, 2005)

**Runs to gypsy's house to protect them* lol.


----------



## Bunnybarn123 (Oct 7, 2005)

Why do you call them "Rat Bunny"? Just wondering I must

have missed something.

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ask gypsy Pam she is the one that calls themthat..... I dont see it, I think they are beautiful! Gypsy actuallyjust got in a male that will complement her too, so I hope and preythat lionheads become recognized soon that way I have a better ideawhat to try to breed for, cause I definatly want to help this line asbest I can.


----------



##  (Oct 7, 2005)

I call them rat bunniesbecause they are long and lean like afurry rat. I usually call all small dogsand rabbits Rat dogs , rat bunnies , its just a mething lol ,


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 8, 2005)

Two Updated pics of Missy Celest  The human is My ol man Willie who claims " not to like her"


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

You're husband really needs to mellow out with the rabbits. He gives them No Break at all!

(Gotta love a guy that loves rabbits!)

Hope you're well, Shadow! 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Oct 10, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> You're husband really needs to mellow out with therabbits. He gives them No Break at all!
> 
> (Gotta love a guy that loves rabbits!)
> 
> ...


LOL Carolyn , You should see theTwit with Chaz lol , thereboth pathetic :disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 10, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 11, 2005)

Also you should see him and celest playing tagthrough the house at night after the kids go to bed... lol it is sofunny he will chase her around the living room and then stop and shewill chase him....It is so funny one of these nights I am hoping tocatch it on camara so I can embarass him more lol.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 13, 2005)

Isnt she just the picture of comfy??? This is my mother in laws rabbit,she is a dutch named oreo...The entire time she was at my house she wascurled up with one of the kids....The little one holding her is Zack myyoungest boy.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 13, 2005)

Here oreo was curled up with Lex, although cause she wasnt in her pj'syet I dont wanna show her nekkid but undies. Oreo sat like this withher for about 20 minutes until my mother in law brought her home {whichis only next door}


----------



##  (Oct 14, 2005)

Goodness Shadow, they really made aSlush out of that rabbit ! just keepin mind themother after she hit8 months turned intothe the nice bunnyfrom Ell,


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 16, 2005)

Well I home from Storres with alot more rabbitsthan I was thinking about getting when I left to go lol go figure...Below are pictures of everyone I brought home 





This handsome little boy is a flemish giant, and is my moms.




This beautiful chocolate mini rex is my daughters.




This beauty although from the picture you cant really tell is a broken mini rex. She is all mine lol.




This beauty is my flemish giant doe.




This beauty is an english spot that I won in a raffle this one is my daughters baby.




This is another English spot, he is mine.




And this is my dream bunny lol....If you cant tell from the ears its an English Lop.

This concludes my show and tell now its time for me to go to bed, I am beat from the wonderfull but long day in Conneticut.


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

What sweeties! Congrats!


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 16, 2005)

If anyone knows of a good site that has info onenglish lops or english spots, please either post here or pm me thelinks...Also if any members have personal experiance with either breedI would appriciate any info y'all have...And with that I am off to bed.Night all see y'all at some point tomorrow.


----------



## Half-Pint (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Shadow..I know a bit about English lops Iused to raise them a while back. The english spots well...ican contact a freind of mine who breeds them she has some nice ones andlives just over in MA ill get a hold of her and ask for information =)

Half-Pint


----------



## ariel (Oct 17, 2005)

WOW!!! What is it with you guys here and winning bunnies at raffles? LOL

They are all so cute and what about those ears on the lop! Woohoo.


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks pinter's, I can use all the info I can get...Specially about breed requirements.


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 17, 2005)

All your buns are such wonderful beauties.

:inlove:

More more more pictures!! Haha

-K&amp;E


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Also if any members have personal experiance with eitherbreed I would appriciate any info y'all have...




Hi Shadow, :sunshine:

Why don't you create a post about them if one's not already out there?

WARNING: This rabbit could go missing. I'd be very careful if I were you.






-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

> WARNING: This rabbit could go missing. I'd be very careful if I were you.



Lol isnt she just a slush ball....As for the thread on E-lops andE-spots I have been thinking about it cause i cant find all the muchinfo on them.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 19, 2005)

Definitely put one up then, Shadow.

Hey, I'm just trying to be a good friend with the WARNING. 

Ya never know who's reading these things and might want to grab him. :dunno:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lol ya miss Bunny Napping Queen... I saw your post on moms home thread lol.....I did put up a question board.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 2, 2005)

For all those that remember seeing oreo thenapping baby girl well we discovered yesterday that She is a HE... Andmy mother in law is now expecting a liter of dutch babies with in thenext couple of days. She is pulling hair like no tomorrow and isstarting to build a nest.. That dang gender faerie strikes again, and Iam about fixing to beat her snotless.. We got oreo as a companion forWizard thinking the were both does, and at the 4 month mark they stillboth looked like does, well at the 8 month mark it was found out wewere all wrong. So as soon as Wiz's liter is all grown and ready to goshe is going in to get spayed... Oreo has plans to go in and get cut atthe end of this month so we will not be having any more accidents likethis again. I will post Wiz's baby pics as soon as she has them


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2005)

Gooood Lord! 

Here I am thinkin your rabbits died because it's been so long since we've heard from you, and Now This! :disgust:

* * * * * * * *

I'm Tellin Ya - You Folks that keep gettin Smacked by "The Gender Fairy"...

It makes me Wonder - Maybe the Universe is tryin to Humble YOU!

:dunno:

I have Nothing Else to say.

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 2, 2005)

nah I have been having issues with the kids.....all three kids are sick and Nate has a NASTY ear infection, so bad thatit ruptured his ear drum in the process to release the pressure. Thatswhy I havnt been around much. I miss y'all very much though


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 12, 2005)

All is well on the home front, I have just beenvery very sick, but anyways today is Celests day, she is going to momsto be bred with a beautiful Blue-eyed white male, hoping to havebeautiful ND babies for the first show of the year in Mass. I cantwait, its a netherland specialty show to so thats cool I am hoping atleast one of her babies will be of good show quality in the juniordivision. If anyone is interested in ND babies please feel free toe-mail me when the time approaches. 

Also I will be having a batch of mini rex babies in the next coupledays as mama is nesting up and starting to get ansy  So as soon as Ican I will be posting pictures!!


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 12, 2005)

lol I just realized from reading back through mythread that I kind of left everyone hanging where wiz's babies areconcerned. She hasnt had them as of yet, but she is getting close wethink. If you place your hand on her sides you can feel somethingsquizzeling about in there. Not sure if thats normal or not. But I amrunning next door twice a day to see if she has had them yet, and sofar nothing, but I think it will be soon, cause if not she is going toEXPLODE! Not sure how big the litter will be, but looks like she isgonna have an entire herd with the size her butt has gotten lol.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have Mini rex babies!! I will be posting picslater this afternoon when she settles down a little bit. They were bornsometime late last night or early this morning! I am so thrilled. Atthe moment we dont even know how many she had, I will be back in a bitwith offical details!!!!


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

Here are the mini rex babies... There are 6 in all and not quite surebut they maybe choclate babies or agutie. We will see in a couple daysmom was not to happy having them messed with and yapped the whole timelol.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 13, 2005)

ohhhhhhhhh they are the cutest!! .. I love lil wrigglies ! 

Happy to hear the momma is wel too!


----------



##  (Nov 13, 2005)

I am very happpyto announce Momma and babiesare all very well , Momma is atalker and managed to pass thetrait on to the babies , lol , As Iwas parting the fur and moovingthem around they were gruntingand squaking up a storm lol, it is just the cutest thingin the world to hear babiestalking to you .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 13, 2005)

OMG they are so precious!!! Congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## Roger L (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats on the babies. They are adorable.

They should all be chocolate, maybe with the possibility of black from

their daddy, his sire was broken black and his dam was black. They should

be winners when you show them. Their father and all grandparents were 

grand champions. Their mother didn't like to go to shows and told me so

every time that I took her and for days afterward LOL, so she stayed home.

No Chance of agouti, there is none in their background. You will have to wait

for Cassie's little castor buck for you agouti.

Roger L


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

Im all set with agutie{sp} thats moms thing. I like brokens and solids only. 

Although I just got a broken opal french lop in my care, she is about 5weeks old {ish, its one of moms} that is having eye issues. So I tookher home to see if I can clean her up and nurse her back to fullhealth. Mom says she will be going up for sale if I can get her cleanedup, and there is a little discrepency there, she may just be stayingright here with me lol.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

OK I hate to post these this way but its the only way I can get them in tonight, im on the laptop not the main puter.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 13, 2005)

after talking with gypsy, I am in for more of astruggle with this little one than I thought in the begining. She {wedont know for sure} is only 3 weeks old and very frail because of hereye condition she couldnt find mommy to nurse so well..... So I madeher up a pellet slurpy type thing lol and she took about .04 from achildrens advil dropper, tomorrow I am going to the store and gettingher some formula, and also gonna start giving her a little nutra cal inhopes that it will bring her weight up. She is resting well tonight inmy bedroom right beside my bed... Both my house girls are some mad atme though lol nadia is sitting beside me at the moment slamming herwater bottle more than she usually does lol.


I just wanted to give everyone an update on how Boo-Boo is doing... Iam not sure thats what its name is gonna be for long, but it works tillI know male/female. lol.


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 14, 2005)

Good luck with that cutie, Shadow, she's so cute.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 14, 2005)

She seems to be doing well this morning, shetook another .04cc of pellet mush, and I got her the other stuff sheneeds. She also nibbled a couple of regular pellets this morning whichis good. The one thing that has me worried is the fact that I have yetto see that she has pottied, but giving the fact that she is so littleit might be just an oversite on my part. I will check thingsout when I get back to my home, as I am at gypsy's house at the moment.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 17, 2005)

This is the little ones eye, I know its not very clear but any idea'sof how to sooth this would be appriciated... I am calling the vet inthe am because i believe it might be inverted eyelashes


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh poor little one. i always have eye problems,and i usually put a warm cloth over my eye for a few minutes. dunno ifthat will make it worse for a bun, but he/she is in my prayers.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Nicky  I have been doing warm cloths,warm salt water flushes and tearamiacin{sp} every day 2x a day..I justwant to keep her comfy till I know for sure. And thank you for theprayers this little one is gonna need them specially if they are gonnnahave to do surgery.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2005)

Entropian and ectropian are defects in theeyelid that can cause scarring of the cornea that may lead to permanentblindness from infection. We used to see it commonly in theHollands, however, strict culling has made the condition far lesscommon. The defect in the eyelid isn't always obvious, butthe effects of the defect may be noticed when a hazy area on the corneais observed.

The eyelid itself may just have a small "v" in it or the entire eyelid may actually be turned inward or outward.

The condition may be surgically corrected, and those animals should never be used for show/breeding.

Pam


----------



##  (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank You Pam , I appreciate it,Bottom lid is definately prtruding outward, top lid looks like in maybe inverted toward the eye. poor baby ,, her eye is very messed up andHas a vet appointment on Monday.
Most definately She will never be brednor Shown , the rest of the litter will alsobe altered and never shown, 
Pam this is genetic correct ,? Mother has had alitter before and this hasnt been an issue , Is this a genticproblem for the Buck? and should he be altered also?


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2005)

It is genetic, unfortunately it's not know how it is inherited or how many genes may be involved.

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Doc Nock I appriciate theresponse...Little bits is doing better this morning, I did her with theeye meds that mom gave me this morning. I am curious though is itpossably something that the mom might carry. Even though she has neverthrown it before now I read some where that they can throw a 100litters and not have one then on the 101'st litter throw a litter thathas 1+ with the inverted eyelid. Just curious as to how that works ifyou know. Thanks for any info that you can give me on this as I am at atotal loss.


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2005)

At this point, not even the genetisists knowexcept that it is most likely multifactoral polygenic (many factors andgenes involved). 

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks again Pam, I think it would probly be best to alter both of them then??


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2005)

To be safe, many breeders do not use the two animals that have produced an offspring with defective eyelids. 

Pam


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks again Pam, I dont know what I would do with out you :hug:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 18, 2005)

Shadow, I'm glad Lil Bit is feelingbetter this morning. Such a sweet baby. Give her lots of cuddles fromme and I am still thinking and praying for you both.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Awww thanks Tina... Well I called the Vet thismorning and she cant be seen till monday, but she is going in on mondayto have that eye looked at. I am also gonna be picking the dr's brainas to how much its gonna cost, and what I can do to keep hercomfy the whole 9 just to make sure no more damage is done.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

Poor Punkin. :sad:

She and you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks carolyn she needs all the prayer she canget at this point.. I would have liked to get her in sooner but thebunny vet isnt in till monday  But they said I was doing the rightthing by flushing it with warm salt water and to keep using the eyemeds till monday as it will keep it lubracated and what not.


Also how come the site is so laggy today, it takes 5 mins for one page to load or is it just on my end??


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> Also how come the site is so laggy today, it takes 5 minsfor one page to load or is it just on my end??




I'm noticing that - not just on this forum, but on the web in general. I also thought it was my system. 

:dunno:

She and you have my thoughts and prayers, Shadow. She's soprecious. I hate to hear things like this. You'dthink that after a while I'd be able to adjust to such things, but Idon't. It breaks my heart every time. I don't knowhow breeders do it. 

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 18, 2005)

Im not sure either, I know most breeders wouldsay put her down as she is "useless" but you know what I dont care howmuch I have to spend, she has weasled her way into our hearts and sheisnt going anywhere cause the ol man even fell in love with her...Although I think it has something to do with the 20 minutes of groomingthat she bestowed upon him her 3rd night here lol.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Shadow, just wondering how the little one is doing?

Nicole


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

She is doing good, the eye meds PGG told meabout is helping tremendously... Although its gonna cost me about450.00 o get the surgery done  And i am not sure where i amgonna come up with the money for it.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 21, 2005)

:shock2:WOW $450. i hope somehow you can find it.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

Im hoping so too Nicky but we also have to come up with almost 5k from a car accident that the hubby was in, in october.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 21, 2005)

i hear you on this one. my auto insurance justdoubled cause i moved into the city, and my car died last week costing$500. i live on my own and have a low-end job. my mum helped me withthe $500, i have to pay her back of course.

do you think the little one can hang on with the meds for a while? maybe the vet can do a payment plan.


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh Shadow, I'm so glad to hear thats helping!


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the meds will hold her for now, but asto how long i dont know... And no they cant do a payment plan, up herethe vets dont really get all that much work cause its so small.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 22, 2005)

I wish there was something i could do.... aside from keeping you and yours in my prayers, which of course, you always will be.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 25, 2005)

Mini rex baby pics, now that they are a little over a week old.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 25, 2005)

*I know the pics of the white onesarnt the greatest, but I will try to get better ones later today, itshard when they wont stay still lol. also even though he is moms I wantto post 2 pics of babe her grey flemish* 




*He was being a little booger about staying still for pictures, but this one is just priceless.*


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2005)

Babe' now weighs a whopping 5 lbs, he is a big moosh ball , Ijust love catching the Ghostingwith these guys , its a wickedeffect sometimes , lol 

and Yes he was being a boogerwith his new ball , lol hechased it all around his cage.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 25, 2005)

look at that little baby! :inlove:


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 27, 2005)

My Holiday pics, I still have to get one ofCelestbut:








_*One very mad Mr. Patches 








Mr. Nadie looking non to happy








Little bits




*_


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 27, 2005)

:faint:They are all just so cute. They look adorable

I must admit I love Nadi's pics. I showed them to dale and hewas like how how pretty. I said He's not pretty he's handsome. I thinkhe was as heart broken as Otis was to find out the lovely lady is abouncing baby boy.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 28, 2005)

I was equally heart broken, cause had he been agirl when weather permitted I would have packed him up and made thetrip to your house just to breed them, cause Otis is such a handsomeboy, but now i am stuck trying to find a female that i like for him


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

EXCELLENT Holiday pictures, Shadow!!





Yourgrey flemish isGorgeous!






What a beautiful face! :faint:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 28, 2005)

Thank you, although I cant take credit for theflemish as he is moms, but I have tried on more than one occasion tosneak out with him in my coat, but mom {ol hawk eye that she is} spotsme everytime and makes me put him back... I should have a flemish of myown right around the begining of January though, I cant wait. I finallyconvinced the ol man that bunnies are WAY better than dogs. Speciallythe bigger breeds.


----------



##  (Nov 28, 2005)

Now Shadow You know verywell I know how big your um,erm, ya, them are , addinganother buldge just makes iteven more obvious , If your going to tryand Nap him from the garageyou would be better off hidinghim somewhere other than yourcoat!Geesh after all these years you would thinka kid would relize I am wise toher every trick !


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 28, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 28, 2005)

:love:All the bunnies are sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 29, 2005)

*"Oh mom it has been such a bad day, the baby kept me awakeall day running around her cage, the kids wouldnt share their fruitloops..........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"*


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 29, 2005)

This is bella, my newest member of the house bunny family {and surprisingly my ol man isnt mad lol}


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Poor punkin has to put up with so much!






* * * * * *

Welcome to the family, Beautiful Bella! :hug:

Sounds like the old man is finally learning to pick his battles carefully. :yes:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL isnt that the truth  Although last nightwe were talking and he has almost completly given up on getting a dogin favor of E-lops lol... I am so happy about this, i dont really likedogs so this is a good thing.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 29, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> ...he has almost completly given up on getting adog in favor of E-lops lol... I am so happy about this, i dont reallylike dogs so this is a good thing.




HotDog!!







-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 4, 2005)

_*An Update on Little Bits. As most of youknow she has inverted eyelids, even with them this little doll is stillhyper as all get out lol. She shows no sign of being in pain, and aslong as we put her eye gel in every 2 days her eye stays open anddoesnt look sore and painfull. I just thought everyone would like toknow how she is doing. 

Bella comes out of Quarenteen tomorrow and can venture into the livingroom with everyone else, which i think she will enjoy as she is a verysocial bunny and is in a room that only me and hubby go into so sheisnt getting the interaction she craves in there. But as soon as shecan come out she will lol. Plus its easier to have her out here whenshe decides she is going to be playing escaped convict with her fooddish.
*_


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 5, 2005)

Good news for Lil Bits, please give her a cuddle for me.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I was just going to ask you for an update and you just did. I'm glad to hear how well Lil Bits is getting on.

Poor Bella playing convict. I know that sound all too well.Koda and Norman do it at 3am. Wouldn't be so bad but they are in mybedroom.:growl:

How is my Nadi doing? Growing like a weed I bet.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 6, 2005)

He is being an absolute dweeb Tina, he burrieshis nose in his food and will then sit there and sneeze for like 5minutes straight giving me heart failure lol. Bella is doing well sheis still in quarenteen though as I am still concerned about her beingsick, and she too is in my bedroom as its the only place the other bunsreally are not allowed. Celest is doing good being a snot bag but doinggood. And the baby has gotten HUGE!! I actually have to get her abigger cage. 

Nadi did something totally out of character on Sunday. I am assumingthat the baby either hurt him or made him very angry cause he actuallybit the baby and drew blood.So I am assuming something happened. I wasnot home, and my mother in law is a chicken liver when it comes todealing with Nadi cause he is so big, and one of the kids decided tolet nadi out then turned around and let Celest out which is a HUGE nonoin my house, as they fight horrably. Thankfully for once celest tookthe beating not the other way around lol, and there are pluffs of blackfur all over the floor that I am still trying to get up. But when i gothome from x-mas shopping i hit the roof and had to sit for 3 hourschecking over both buns to make sure no one got bit, scratched or hurtin anyway.


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> He is being an absolute dweeb Tina, he burries his nose inhis food and will then sit there and sneeze for like 5 minutes straightgiving me heart failure lol. Bella is doing well she is still inquarenteen though as I am still concerned about her being sick, and shetoo is in my bedroom as its the only place the other buns really arenot allowed. Celest is doing good being a snot bag but doing good. Andthe baby has gotten HUGE!! I actually have to get her a bigger cage.
> 
> Nadi did something totally out of character on Sunday. I amassuming that the baby either hurt him or made him very angry cause heactually bit the baby and drew blood.So I am assuming somethinghappened. I was not home, and my mother in law is a chicken liver whenit comes to dealing with Nadi cause he is so big, and one of the kidsdecided to let nadi out then turned around and let Celest out which isa HUGE nono in my house, as they fight horrably. Thankfully for oncecelest took the beating not the other way around lol, and there arepluffs of black fur all over the floor that I am still trying to getup. But when i got home from x-mas shopping i hit the roof and had tosit for 3 hours checking over both buns to make sure no one got bit,scratched or hurt in anyway.


By Baby she means Zach , not thebaby rabbit . And her MIL is the Dweebnot the rabbits .


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 6, 2005)

Very true mom and thank you for pointing out my stupidity lol or better yet lack of typing abilities in the morning lol.


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 14, 2005)

_This was just to darn cute not to share with everyone. Celest is such a nosey nelly._


----------



##  (Dec 14, 2005)

wow ,! she is growing like aweedling ! you may want to remindher she is a Netherland and not a biggerbunny lol.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

What a liitle cutie.

Tina


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 14, 2005)

_And here is Nadie being his dweeby lil self :kiss:_


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

:love:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 15, 2005)

What a little Big Gal!

:inlove:

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 23, 2005)

Happy Holidays all :happybunny:Christmas isonly 2 days away and then woooohoooo no more having to spend moneylol... Although I got the best christmas presant. Her name is Crackers,although she looks like a chipmunk {i blame the kids for the name} Iwill get pictures posted soon, i have been running helter skelter forthe last week.


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 23, 2005)

Can't wait to see Crackers the Chipmunk bunny! I hope I get a Christmas present in the same line...


----------



## shadow10978 (Dec 28, 2005)

Before ppl start worrying I am ok I am just notin the greatest of moods right now so I have decided that I am gonnatake a hiadous from RO until things settle and I can get myself backunder control. If anyone needs/wants to get ahold of me please feelfree to e-mail me at[email protected].....


----------



## Lassie (Apr 15, 2006)

Whats in the silver bowl? Pretty bunny too.


----------

